# FRIDAY FUN poo parts



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok show us your favorite poo part. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the "eyes" picture.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow ' flag


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ozzie paws. Love them all. This is my favourite parts of Max and Phoebe. I found it impossible to choose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Ozzie paws. Love them all. This is my favourite parts of Max and Phoebe. I found it impossible to choose!


Love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous poos!

My two are sleeping on me at present. Will see if I can get some pics of my favourite parts (after I decide what they are).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite LYD parts......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

...... And Ruby's fringe!!! 
Good job she's got a good nose to sniff her way around


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww Ozzy paws. I want to hold his hand too 


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer eyes up close and personal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

His cute furry eyebrows.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My favorite Molly part is her eyes I love when I walk her and she looks at me with her "romantic eyes" cause the sun is shining in them...so sweet melts my heart

My favorite part you can't see...it's right before she goes into her crate she snuggles into my neck and makes these cute little sounds it's sort of like a snore/suckling sound I just love it She is such a baby


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My favourite LYD parts......


Ha! Love that plastic dog He is a super star


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

My fav parts are definitely pip's eyebrows & scruffy beard.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love every bit of all of mine and all of yours as well - especially Pip's eyebrows 
I love Dot's curls - perfect rings in her muzzle hair this morning, completely natural.
Kiki's smile, she is such a sweet, kind dog.
Inzi'z hypnotic orange collie eyes.
Love them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love every bit of all of mine and all of yours as well - especially Pip's eyebrows
> I love Dot's curls - perfect rings in her muzzle hair this morning, completely natural.
> Kiki's smile, she is such a sweet, kind dog.
> Inzi'z hypnotic orange collie eyes.
> Love them.


Inzi has the best eyes I love the color they are so stricking


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

KGr said:


> My fav parts are definitely pip's eyebrows & scruffy beard.


Way cute


----------

